# Control de luminarias con triac y P.L.C.



## Edgardo Cusma Delgado (Ene 5, 2007)

Hola a todos por favor si alguien tiene esquemas para controlar luminarias con potencia de 5000w con plc y triac necesito marcas recomendadas, garantía etc.


----------



## MaMu (Ene 6, 2007)

Edgardo Cusma Delgado dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos por favor si alguien tiene esquemas para controlar luminarias con potencia de 5000w con plc y triac necesito marcas recomendadas,garantia etc.



De que PLC estariamos hablando.


----------



## Edgardo Cusma Delgado (Ene 6, 2007)

Que me recomiendas solo necesito abrir y cerrar circuitos en distintos tiempos soy electricista recien le estoy entrando a la electronica agradesco respuesta!!!


----------



## chuko (Ene 6, 2007)

Si es para encender y apagar luminarias utilizá contactores, es la forma mas segura.
Te paso algo de información:

Telemecanique fabrica unos contactores que son telerruptores comandados a distancia, pero tienen la particularidad de tener una palanquita de tres posiciones:
Posición Arriba: Contactor forzado y cerrado (para control en manual)
Posición Media: Control remota (para control en automático)
Posición Abajo: Contactor forzado y abierto (para control en manual)

Es un telerruptor ideal para control de luminarias ya que es posible pasarlo del estado de control manual al automático conmutando la alimentacion del electroiman.


----------



## Edgardo Cusma Delgado (Ene 10, 2007)

Gracias buen dato


----------

